# Грыжа L5-S1,  стеноз



## DAYMAN (17 Июн 2016)

Доброго времени суток. Мне 26 лет, но начались боли в позвоночнике и отдает в правую ногу, боль не постоянная, а периодически пропадает совсем, немного побаливает поясница, но тоже не всегда. В основном боль связана с тем что я сижу, а потом встаю, сижу за рулем, на стуле и т.д.
Грыжу l5-s1 диагностировали в 2014 году, проходил курс физиотерапий и вытягивание в Некрасовке.
После чего ничего не делал для поддержания своего состояния.
Боль появилась в последний месяц.
Бывает что я не могу сделать полноценный, привычный мне, шаг, отдает в поясницу терпимой болью.
Был в на консультации у невролога, выписка ниже. И сделали мрт, описание ниже. Терапевт направил к нейрохирургу.
Параллельно ходил к другому неврологу, она сказала не оперировать.
Хочу узнать мнения присутствующих врачей, что и как делать? Есть ли показания к консервативному лечению или же неизбежна операция и именно сейчас?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Июн 2016)

Покажите снимки МРТ.


----------



## La murr (17 Июн 2016)

*DAYMAN*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Павел Мармалюк (17 Июн 2016)

DAYMAN написал(а):


> Доброго времени суток. Мне 26 лет


Здравствуйте! У меня в 22 года обнаружилась грыжа, примерно такая же по размерам, но левосторонняя. Прооперировали в 23, сейчас думаю, что рано сдался и не попробовал всех возможных методов лечения, например, мануальную терапию. Сейчас мне 30 и вылезла грыжа еще больше.

По-моему, в молодом возрасте главное - поспособствовать организму восстановиться после обострения и самое главное затем - следить за собой, за осанкой, делать специальные упражнения ПОСТОЯННО, правильно вести себя, тяжести не таскать, не прыгать, поменьше сидеть, правильно сидеть и стоять, разминаться, делать самомассаж напряженных мышц, растяжки, постизометрическую релаксацию.
Организм затем при благоприятных условиях сам начнет бороться с грыжей, а крепкое тело и мышцы не дадут появиться новым обострениям.
Поймите, что не так важно - будет операция или нет, сколь важно то, как вы будете относиться к здоровью своего позвоночника и мышц на протяжении всей оставшейся жизни. Ведь это не больной зуб, который вырвал и забыл, а позвоночник с дистрофическими изменениями.

Буду рад ответить на любые Ваши вопросы и помочь советом.

И да, снимки обязательно выложите, в них больше информации для диагностики и они обьективны, в отличие от описания.


----------



## DAYMAN (18 Июн 2016)

Снимки. Если нужно ближе, то скажите пожалуйста.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Июн 2016)

Об операции думать преждевременно. Желательно пройти лечение у мануального терапевта.


----------



## DAYMAN (18 Июн 2016)

*Владимир Воротынцев*, а можно поподробнее рассказать какие именно пути решения проблемы. На данный момент мои лечащие в поликлинике говорят, что оперировать надо, а врач из физиотерапевтического центра предлагает лечь к ним.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Июн 2016)

Какие Вам нужны подробности? Нужно действовать, а не рассуждать!


----------

